# Passed PE Mechanical TFS! Advice and study materials



## gtg532u

Hey Everyone, 

I was able to pass PE Mechanical Thermal and Fluid Systems on my first go!

Simple advice....
At this point in life, you should know yourself and how YOU need to study. Don't look at what everyone else's timeline was. Set that for yourself because you know yourself. No matter what timeline you use, you MUST solve as many practice problems as you can. Get the study material and look over stuff before you schedule the test so you properly access how time you will need. When I registered in Jan. 22, they were already booked out about 4 months FYI. Things could have changed. however.

All of the questions come back to the same basic equations in the reference manual, but you have to learn how discern what info you have in the problem statement, then go to the same equations to solve it. Keywords like adiabatic, isentropic efficiency, or head loss should all be words that get your gears turning and headed to the right equations when you see them. Solve as many problems as you can from all available resources, the take the NCEES practice test LAST, but master every problem in that book. You will be surprisingly comfortable taking the real test at that point.

I'm selling my study material listed below. Everything is in like new condition. NO writing, NO highlighting, NO tears
I'd like to sell it as a bundle and not break it out. Retails prices are listed over, $800 total. The calculator and tabs are still new in the package. All of these are the most UP TO DATE versions, as I just purchased them this year. Based on the CBT version.

I'd sell the entire bundle for $500+shipping. I can ship the next day if it's during the week. Please DM me if interested. 

NCEES PE Mechanical: Thermal and Fluid Systems Practice Exam $39
Engineering Unit Conversions $49
Casio FX-115 ES Plus Advanced Scientific Calculator FREE
PPI Customizable Book Tabs FREE
Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual 14th Edition $289
Mechanical Engineering Practice Problems, $130
Mechanical Engineering Thermal and Fluid Systems Practice Exam $100
Thermal and Fluids Systems Six-Minute Problems $95.00
Thermal and Fluids Systems Reference Manual for the Mechanical PE Exam $99
101 Solved Mechanical Engineering Problems $95


Good luck to you all!


----------

